# Post Your Setups!!!



## zackw419 (Jan 5, 2010)

I would love to see some of you alls aussie python setups!


----------



## nathan09 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Enclosure's*

I know this is in snake section but hey why not, this is my beardie's enclosure (1.2m long, 700wide and tall) his 4-5 years old, 45-50cm long


----------



## fishboy (Jan 5, 2010)

nathan09 said:


> I know this is in snake section but hey why not, this is my beardie's enclosure (1.2m long, 700wide and tall) his 4-5 years old, 45-50cm long


the car in ur pic on the wall we have one lol just saying


----------



## alialiali (Jan 6, 2010)

1st one is for my GTP 
second is for my Jungle 
they are both around 6 ft tall


----------



## Costa (Jan 6, 2010)

they look pretty cool.
how do open the second one?


----------



## alialiali (Jan 6, 2010)

just spin the 2 horizontal bars in the centre to vertical


----------



## Costa (Jan 6, 2010)

ohk makes sense.
nice


----------



## Kurto (Jan 6, 2010)

Have fun cleaning that GTP enclosure!!


----------



## zackw419 (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow now I bet thats a happy carpet. Australians seem to provide snakes with more space than snake keepers in the U.S, pretty cool.


----------



## 152Boy (Jan 6, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Have fun cleaning that GTP enclosure!!


 
I thought the same thing when i saw it!


----------



## percey39 (Jan 6, 2010)

heres my olives tank but its being used by my scrub at the moment. its 2200mm L x 700mm W x 800mm H


----------



## Joemal (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok peoples this will top the lot .My Olive has her own babies bassinet to sleep in .Oh yeah and she lives in the ensuite .Absolutly loves it .


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 6, 2010)

Now I've seen it all Joemal! That's a cracker! She certainly does look like she's enjoying it in there...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 6, 2010)

A few of mine...nothing fancy though.


----------



## Joemal (Jan 6, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> Now I've seen it all Joemal! That's a cracker! She certainly does look like she's enjoying it in there...


 All the others have proper set ups but the Olive has always been more comfortable in he bassinet


----------



## Kurto (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking good mattsnake!

Here's one of my jungle enclosures...


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 6, 2010)

our herp room


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 6, 2010)

My garage. All made by myself  I love these threads, gives me more ideas.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> My garage. All made by myself  I love these threads, gives me more ideas.



holy Jesus looks like one of those reptile zoo's 
hard work pays off hey? looks great


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 6, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> My garage. All made by myself  I love these threads, gives me more ideas.


 
And I never get sick of seeing your setup  

Would be better than visiting the zoo lol, wish I had that much room.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm currently building another that should put my other enclosures to shame, its 2200W x 2000H x 900D. It will have a glass wall divider with full height sliding glass doors and a fake rock background. should look good when i finish..............eventually. Only thing is now my garage is officially full. Might have to move house to somewhere with a big shed


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 6, 2010)

nothing massive or spectacular as Mudimans but it dose the job


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 6, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> I'm currently building another that should put my other enclosures to shame, its 2200W x 2000H x 900D. It will have a glass wall divider with full height sliding glass doors and a fake rock background. should look good when i finish..............eventually. Only thing is now my garage is officially full. Might have to move house to somewhere with a big shed


 
So how much is admission?


----------



## lemonz (Jan 6, 2010)

mudimans, i love your garage.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 6, 2010)

6 pack of rum should cover it


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 6, 2010)

Done! 

Kurto those jungle enclosures look great...the black is really effective!


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's my GTP enclosure, minus the perches (will add some pics of perches later) and yes, its a @*$*$&$$( to clean, took me 3 hours to tear the whole thing apart, empty water, clean and disinfect everything and re fit it yesterday.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 6, 2010)

Mayhem, that enclosure looks great, well worth the effort of cleaning


----------



## bundysnake (Jan 6, 2010)

Will i get free admission on saturday when i put in your aircon mudimans?? Actually better not show me till i finish working or i might not get up off that couch.


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's a pic of the GTP in the enclosure, with the bamboo perches


----------



## WombleHerp (Jan 6, 2010)

here is one of my 4 tanks, its the one that looks the best at the moment lol :lol: the others dont have plants and stuff. (when i save some money I'm gonna change them alot!!)

and excuse his 'mess' :| I am cleaning my tanks tonight before I feed...


----------



## sweetangel (Jan 6, 2010)

here are my cages, 

first: my diamonds outdoor cage 6 x 4 x 3ft






second my woma and water python cages 6ft long






third my ackie mansion, a 2 story cage each one being 4 x 2 x 2ft






and lastly my water dragons cage, 6 x 2 x 2ft







ooh also here is the progress of the outdoor pit that we are building for my water dragons and soon to have beardies and blueys!






and last ones here are by bf's cages
first is a marine fish tank where his beardies used to live under it





and their new cage under his fresh water fish tank





enjoy


----------



## bundysnake (Jan 6, 2010)

My jungle enclosures and hatchie rack, self made.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Mudimans, The garage looks great. You could use some backgrounds. I am starting to make snake cabinets for people, not melamine ones but really natural looking ones made to custom requirements, with waterfalls full fake rock interiors, fake plants,vines etc. Here are a couple ones I have made and will post some more as soon as I take more pics...


----------



## goldfish (Jan 6, 2010)

.... Verry nice


----------



## yommy (Jan 6, 2010)

one of my dual cages with updated hatchie rack completed


----------



## zackw419 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Looking good mattsnake!
> 
> Here's one of my jungle enclosures...


what are those dimensions?


----------



## Kurto (Jan 7, 2010)

The whole thing is 1200L x 1100H x 600D


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jan 7, 2010)

a couple of mine


----------



## thebraddles (Jan 7, 2010)

first is my coastal/darwin and beardie enclosure, then my diamond, and finally my MD enclosure.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 7, 2010)

Pr of my coastals.

[video=youtube;QEYT9SA0YxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEYT9SA0YxE[/video]


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 7, 2010)

Ringtail gecko tank

[video=youtube;tRCwzckzDSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRCwzckzDSQ[/video]


----------



## nathan09 (Jan 7, 2010)

@RELIK81

what kind of snakes are they? Waters? olives? or somting


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah both olives....


----------



## Tinky (Jan 7, 2010)

*My Beardies in their 4x2x2*


----------



## nathan09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Snakes*



RELLIK81 said:


> yeah both olives....



ahh yep, beautfiul snakes


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 7, 2010)

My new enclosure ....to be  My weekend project - 2 6packs should get it done)


Ill convert this to house 2 B&G Jungles...


----------



## Tirilia (Jan 7, 2010)

Our new custom made set up 










And one of our little Lawsoni enjoying her favorite pose


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 7, 2010)

bundysnake said:


> Will i get free admission on saturday when i put in your aircon mudimans?? Actually better not show me till i finish working or i might not get up off that couch.


 
Its ok, I'll just take your admission fee off what i owe you  And unfortunately the couch had to go to make more room for enclosures


----------

